# GUI Option



## zardoz007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ability to designate an alternate screen for all guide and settings screens, such as a networked laptop on the coffee table. (can be hard to read from across the room)

You could peruse the guide, set up recordings and change settings without disrupting what ever was currently playing.  

Ofcourse multi tivo owners would want to be able to toggle between their units from this laptop as well.


----------

